# International Harvester 454 lubrication Points



## RGI (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi All

The IH tractors (I bought a 1972 Diesel 454) are completely new to me.
Just so I'm not missing anything, does anyone know of a diagram showing the various lubrication points?
I've bought two manuals so far and disappointed with the quality and content. I don't mind paying the money, but not sure how many more lousy manuals I'm going to pay for before I find one with reasonable content and diagrams.
Initially I'm more interested in fluids, but I'm also interested in greases.

TIA


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey RGI,

I also bought an old IH last year, a 364. The manual that I found was also terrible. Believe it or not I’ve learned a lot from YouTube, there’s some good vids out there on IH maintenance as it seems quite a few models are built very similar. So maintenance and repairs are also similar. 
Mine is a mid 70’s and still working on our property, not pretty but she works! Good luck 
HD


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Usually on the older tractors they had grease fittings on the brake pedal pivot points as well


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't believe it, I wrote a reply with suggestions for the grease points and what transmission oil to use this afternoon my time, suggested any good grease would do the job and even attached a hydraulic schematic of the MCV and control valves in the system and "viola" it is not here!!, gone!! and kaput!!, I don't believe it, and I wrote it prior to answering HD's post IH364, GRRRRR!!.

Guess I will redo it in the morning, it is midnight here and I am going to get some shut eye.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

FredM said:


> I don't believe it, I wrote a reply with suggestions for the grease points and what transmission oil to use this afternoon my time, suggested any good grease would do the job and even attached a hydraulic schematic of the MCV and control valves in the system and "viola" it is not here!!, gone!! and kaput!!, I don't believe it, and I wrote it prior to answering HD's post IH364, GRRRRR!!.
> 
> Guess I will redo it in the morning, it is midnight here and I am going to get some shut eye.


I hate when that happens! Technology can be cruel lol - Been there.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

hd883chopper said:


> I hate when that happens! Technology can be cruel lol - Been there.


I was sure I "posted reply" to the page but then maybe I didn't, so I will have to take blame for the non post.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Grease points -- both axle steering spindles, -- tie rod ends on steering (maybe sealed)-- front axle pivot at the bolster,-- top and bottom bushings on steering cylinder, keep these pair greased well, otherwise you will be replacing the bushes more than you should, -- clutch pedal and brake pedal pivots, -- the adjustable leveler link on the right hand side of the 3 point linkage, -- possibly water pump bearing, -- clutch throw out bearing ???,-- top link draft sensor and pivot ??,-- the lower links and pins don't get oiled/greased, attracts dirt that becomes a grinding paste and before you know it, the pivot balls are worn out, -- possibly the gear selector and linkages and the 3 point quadrant, -- have a walk around the tractor and you should be able to pickup any grease points.

Only use the recommended oil for the transmission, using the wrong oil could fail the linings on the disc brake plates and also affect the seals in the hydraulic system.

Any good quality grease will do the job.

I have attached a schematic of the hydraulic system, this shows the oil circuits and valves, the MCV housing (Multi Control Valve) on the left hand side under the foot plate and has the transmission oil filter attached and the main hydraulic pump is bolted to the other side of the MCV, it is just a matter of unbolting the MCV from the transmission and removing, and the hydraulic pump comes with it.

With the schematic, right click on it and save to desktop or laptop and you will be (should) able to enlarge so you can read the traces easily.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FredM, looks like you got it this time!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've done that before.... Type out a lengthy something or another then poof, gone. Aggravating!


----------

